# Warum keine Multi Rail Netzteile mehr?



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2012)

Warum macht Cooler Master keine Multi Rail Netzteile mehr?

Insbesondere in Deutschland scheinen Multi Rail ja noch recht gut zu laufen. Warum gibt es dieses nütliche Feature nicht mehr? Warum ist auch Coolermaster auf den blöden Zug der (durchaus gefährlichen) Single Rail Netzteile gesprungen?


----------



## poiu (7. Juli 2012)

berechtigte Frage


----------



## Superwip (7. Juli 2012)

Nützlich?

Single Rail ist einfach effizienter.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Single Rail ist einfach effizienter.


Äh, also erstens war die Frage eigentlich an Coolermaster gerichtet. Daher hoffte ich, das ich eine Antwort von Coolermaster bekommen könnte...

Und zweitens verstehe ich gerade nicht, was du uns sagen möchtest.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juli 2012)

Keine Antwort nach 10 Tagen?!

Was sagt denn Coolermaster, warum setzt man ausschließlich auf Single Rail, bei den brauchbaren Geräten? Warum wird hier ein unnötiges Risiko eingegangen? Denn es fehlt ja die OCP bzw sie ist so hoch gesetzt, dass sie quasi nutzlos ist und dadurch die Gefahr einer Überlastung eines Kabels besteht - sprich Kabelbrand.

Und an dieser Stelle ist es dann passend, auf diesen Thread hinzuweisen, der die Gefahren eines starken Single Rail Netzteil bildlich darstellt. Denn es gibt bei einem Single Rail Netzteil nichts, was das CPU Kabel daran hindert, z.B. bei einem 750W Netzteil mit mindestens 740W auf der +12V Leitung, 50Ampere an den CPU Stecker zu liefern.

Daher noch einmal die Frage: Warum setzt Cooler Master ausschließlich auf Single Rail Netzteile, wo eigentlich absehbar ist, dass früher oder später etwas schlimmes passiert und ein Hersteller, früher oder später, verklagt werden wird?


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. September 2012)

Schade, leider immer noch kein Statement


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2012)

Ich tue mal so als wenn ich für Cooler Master arbeite. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum macht Cooler Master keine Multi Rail Netzteile mehr?


 
Weil Cooler Master noch nie Netzteile selbst hergestellt hat. Sie kaufen sie ein und derzeit ist es günstiger Single Rail Designs einzukaufen als Multi Rails.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. September 2012)

Um die Sache etwas zu erläutern:

1.) Wie Threshold schon sagt stellt CM selbst keine Netzteile her und hat auch keinen Einfluss darauf wie diese intern angelegt werden.

2.) Es stimmt, dass single-Rail NTs "gefährlicher" sind da extreme Stromstärken/Leistungen über ein Einzelkabel abgegeben werden können. Der Grund dafür sie so auszulegen ist, dass es elektrotechnisch einfacher und effizienter ist, nur eine Rail zu haben. Um es ungeschönt auf den Punkt zu bringen:
Durch diese Bauweise kann man einfach billigere Netzteile herstellen, die gleichzeitig höhere 80+ Anforderungen erfüllen, und das ist eben das wo die Kunden drauf achten. Wenn du als Hersteller die Wahl hast zwischen einem Multi-Rail 80+Silber für 50€ Herstellungskosten und einem Single-Rail 80+Gold für 40€ Herstellungskosten wärst du ja dämlich das erste zu wählen... denn (fast) die gesamte Konkurrenz wählt die zweite Variante und steht im Laden besser da. Denn den unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Bauweisen sowie deren Vor- und Nachteile kennen gefühlte 99,95% der Kunden nicht.

3.) Zum Thema wenn was passiert / verklagt usw.
Selbst mit einem solchen Netzteil kann bei richtiger Anwendung niemals etwas passieren. Und falsche Anwendung oder gar Öffnen des Netzteils oder ähnliche Experimente fallen unter Fahrlässigkeit denke ich mal. Da wird der Kläger also keine Chance haben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. September 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 1.) Wie Threshold schon sagt stellt CM selbst keine Netzteile her und hat auch keinen Einfluss darauf wie diese intern angelegt werden.


Das ist falsch.
Jeder 'Hersteller' geht zu einem Fertiger, mit einer Spezifikation. Und hier hängt es dann von der Menge ab, ob der Hersteller das herstellen möchte, was der Auftraggeber gerne hätte.

Sprich: Wenn Coolermaster hin gehen würde und zu Enhance sagen würde, dass sie gern (wieder) Multi Rail Netzeile hätten, würde Enhance das auch machen. Vorausgesetzt die Anzahl an geforderten Einheiten übersteigt eine gewisse Menge. Und bevor jemand ankommt: Ja, Enhance hätte auch Ein Multi Rail Design im Angebot und Dieses Cooler Master Netzteil scheint kein Gerät von der Stange zu sein sondern eine exklusive Entwicklung für Cooler Master.

Ich könnte jetzt noch deutlicher werden und die L8 CM rausholen, die auch exklusive Entwicklungen sind, die in der Form von keinem anderen Hersteller verwendet werden.

Und wenn du auf 'Disassambly' clickst, ganz unten, dann schaut es ganz so aus, als ob man durchaus in der Lage wäre, dieses Gerät zu einem Multi Rail Gerät zu machen. Denn alles was ein Single Rail von einem Multi Rail Gerät unterscheidet sind ein paar Messwiderstände (oder ähnliches) sowie der entsprechende Protection Chip. Und natürlich die Leitungen vom Chip zu den Lötpunkten.

Da hier die Messwiderstände vorhanden sind, gibt es kaum einen Vorteil in der Effizienz. Es gibt nur Nachteile in der Absicherung...


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 3.) Zum Thema wenn was passiert / verklagt usw.
> Selbst mit einem solchen Netzteil kann bei richtiger Anwendung niemals etwas passieren. Und falsche Anwendung oder gar Öffnen des Netzteils oder ähnliche Experimente fallen unter Fahrlässigkeit denke ich mal. Da wird der Kläger also keine Chance haben.


Was du hier sagst, ist einfach falsch. Denn auch bei korrekter Anwendung kann es zu einem Kabelbrand - oder schlimmerem - kommen. Nämlich im Fehlerfalle eines Gerätes. Dafür sind ja auch *SCHUTZMASSNAHMEN* da!
Sie sollen uns im Fehlerfalle beschützen. Es kommt ja auch niemnad auf die Idee die Sicherungen im Sicherungskasten zu ersetzen - oder zu überbrücken. Nur bei Netzteilen macht man das...

Ein denkbarer Fehlerfall, der zu einem schwerwiegenden Brand bzw einer Beeinträchtigung des Nutzers führen könnte, wäre, wenn ein Spannungsregler eines Bauteiles (zum Beispiel einer Grafikkarte) einen Masseschluss aufweist. Das führt dann im Falle eines guten Multi Rail Netzteiles zum Abschalten. Im Falle eines (starken) Single Rail Netzteiles führt das aber unweigerlich zu einem Brand. Einerseits schmilzt die Isolierung des Kabels, andererseits fängt das Board, durch diesen 'Kurzschluss', an zu brennen. 
Daher sollte man die Folgen von Single Rail Netzteilen NICHT herunter spielen! 
Gut, das Board wäre auch mit einem Multi Rail Netzteil defekt. Nur wäre es nicht angefangen zu brennen. Und dass die Gase, die beim Brand eines Elektronik Bauteiles entstehen, nicht gesund sind, darüber brauchen wir nicht zu reden, oder?!

Und hier noch ein Link zu einer solchen Geschichte...

Sprich: Worst Case bei einem Single Rail Netzteil ist, dass einem die Bude abfackelt. Und bei einem 1200W Gerät darf unter 100A Stromaufnahme das Netzteil nicht abschalten (NICHT wenn es ein Single Rail Netzteil ist).




Eine Möglichkeit wäre es, die Angaben der Lastverteilung in die Dokumentation des Netzteiles zu verbannen und aus der Kommunikation des Unternehmens zu verbannen. Das ist zwar extremst *******, weil wir dann nicht wissen, wie viele Rails ein Netzteil hat oder welche Dinge an welcher Rail hängen. Aber es wäre besser als ein Single Rail Netzteil. Und für den 'dummen Kunden' liest sich das ganze auch wie ein Single Rail Netzteil (was man als Hersteller aber auch nicht sagen muss, da man nur von +12V Leistung sprechen kann, nicht von Rails oder Schienen). 
Das ist ein Weg, den zum Beispiel Seasonic gegangen ist, mit der X-Serie. Die sind auch durch die Bank *keine Single Rail* Netzteile, auch wenn sie unter Umständen als solche Beworben werden. Hier sind 2 oder 4 Rails vorhanden (je nach Modell) und entsprechend sind die Geräte abgesichert. 
hier ein entsprechender Link. Und, wie man den Kommentaren von Jonnyguru entnehmen kann, kann der User, bei entsprechneder Rail Verteilung und angemessener -stärke in der Praxis auch überhaupt nicht feststellen, dass er ein Multi Rail Netzteil hat. Dam die OCP niemals auslöst, wenn kein Bauteil defekt ist. Erst wenn ein Defekt vorliegt, sieht ein Blinder mitm Krückstock, ob es ein Single- oder Multi Rail Gerät ist.

Allerdings: Die Verteilung der Rails erfordert Personal, das weiß, was es tut. Und man muss da mal etwas drüber nachdenken. Also durchaus auch mal 10min bis 15min. Das macht die Multi Rail Geräte in der Entwicklung etwas teurer. Dazu kommt eben auch, dass man von den Lötpunkten der Rails auch noch einen Pfad zum Sicherungschip macht.

Und zu den Kosten: Du brauchst einen etwas teureren Sicherungschip, einige Leitungen auf dem PCB und, ggf, ein paar Shunt Widerstände.
Leitungen auf dem PCB sind vom Kostenfaktor eher im Bereich nicht nennenswert. Auch die Shunt Widerstände kosten nur ein paar Cent. Bleibt noch der Sicherungschip. Bzw die Chips zur Absicherung (man kann Multi Rail auch mit einem Protection IC realisieren, der gar keine +12V Leitung überwacht - Huntkey hat das bei meinem X7-1200W so getan) und DAS ist eben, was Geld kostet. 

Deine 10$ sind aber fern ab jeglicher Realität. Im Real Life sprechen wir hier von Unterschiedlichen im niedrigen einstelligem (!!!) Dollar Bereich. Sprich so um die fünfzig cent bis zwei Dollar. Nicht zehn...

Buttom Line: Single Rail is the lazy mans way...


----------



## Philipus II (12. September 2012)

Die Silent Pro M2 1KW könnten nativ sogar MR sein. Schaut euch mal die bilder der Platine an. Sowas auf SR zu trimmen spart ca. nichts.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. September 2012)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sprich: Worst Case bei einem Single Rail Netzteil ist, dass einem die Bude abfackelt.


 
Und das kann dir bei einem Multi Rail nicht passieren? 
Da hab ich schon Netzteile anfangen sehen zu brennen (ja, live dabei sozusagen) die noch unter 400W lagen und wo man von den horrenden Leistungen heutiger NTs noch nichts gehört hatte. Klar kann dir ein solches Gerät mit viel Pech immer "die Bude abfackeln" (wobe eine Vergiftung durch die erwähnten Dämpfe wohl viel wahrscheinlicher und gefährlicher ist) - das aber auf die Konstruktion als Single-Rail zu schieben halte ich für Unsinn.
Mit Kabelbränden/Masseschlüssen an sich hast du Recht, da ist ein SingleRail wohl wesentlich gefährlicher als ein anderes Netzteil aber zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung kommt das nur extrem selten vor? Ich habe schon mehrmals Netzteile kaputt gehen sehen, teilweise sogar mit Flammenentwicklung, das aber immer aus dem Netzteil (zerstörte Elkos o.ä.) und nie aufgrund von Kabeln. 

Mit den Kosten hast du vermutlich ja Recht, die 10$ / € die ich da verwendet abe waren nur ein Anschauungsbeispiel ohne Anspruch auf die korrekten Werte (entschuldigt dass das so rüber kam, ich weiß natürlich nicht was ein NT in der Herstellung kostet und welchen Unterschied die verschiedenen Typen untereinander ausmachen), dass SingleRail nunmal leider günstiger ist und daher vermutlich von so vielen bevorzugt wird war aber klar denke ich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. September 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und das kann dir bei einem Multi Rail nicht passieren?


Nicht aufgrund von zu hohen Strömen. Wenn das MR Netzteil keine OTP hat und überhitzt, ist das natürich auch möglich. Aber einerseits geht es in diesem Thread um Single Rail vs. Multi Rail und andererseits gehen 


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da hab ich schon Netzteile anfangen sehen zu brennen (ja, live dabei sozusagen) die noch unter 400W lagen


Von welchen Geräten sprichst du hier denn? Wer war der Hersteller davon?

Sprichst du hier von irgendwelchen uralten NoName Teilen? Oder von Geräten der Enermax Liberty Serie?


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mit den Kosten hast du vermutlich ja Recht, die 10$ / € die ich da verwendet abe waren nur ein Anschauungsbeispiel ohne Anspruch auf die korrekten Werte (entschuldigt dass das so rüber kam, ich weiß natürlich nicht was ein NT in der Herstellung kostet und welchen Unterschied die verschiedenen Typen untereinander ausmachen), dass SingleRail nunmal leider günstiger ist und daher vermutlich von so vielen bevorzugt wird war aber klar denke ich.


Rechne immer mit weniger. Und dass ein Bauteil nicht 5 Dollar kostet sondern eher 50 Cent. Gesamt kannst du, pi mal Daumen, damit Rechnen, dass vom Herstellungs Preis noch (bis zu) 50% drauf geschlagen werden (je nach Größe natürlich. Die Kosten sind Transport, Lagerung, Serviceleistungen und Marketing der Importeur möcht noch bisserl was haben, der Distri möcht noch bisserl was haben, der Händler möcht noch bisserl was haben).


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. September 2012)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Von welchen Geräten sprichst du hier denn? Wer war der Hersteller davon?
> 
> Sprichst du hier von irgendwelchen uralten NoName Teilen? Oder von Geräten der Enermax Liberty Serie?


 
Das ist schon lange her und war auf ner LAN, ich gehe da Komplettsystem eher von billig(st) Netzteilen aus. Der Kollege mir gegenüber ist da eben im dunkeln Raum durch eine Stichflamme in/aus seinem Gehäuse aufgefallen^^. Mein Enermax Liberty (500) hat zwar auch die Grätsche gemacht damals aber ohne irgendwelche weiteren Schäden oder gar Rauch-/Flammenbildung (hat nur am Ende etwas angebrannt gerochen bevor es sich mit einem lauten KLACK verabschiedet hat, man muss aber fairerweise sagen dass es schon provoziert war zwei GTX285 und nen q6600 am Anschlag damit zu betreiben).


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. September 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist schon lange her und war auf ner LAN, ich gehe da Komplettsystem eher von billig(st) Netzteilen aus.


Wobei wir wieder bei dem Punkt Marken Geräte wv. Billig Geräte wären...

Wenn das ein Gerät vom Kistenschieber um die Ecke war, war es mit Sicherheit qualitativ ziemlich schlecht. Wenns eins von einem großen Hersteller ist (DELL, HP, Compaq usw) sollte es eigentlich nicht soo übel sein.


----------



## poiu (12. September 2012)

nicht schon wieder eien single/Multi Rail Diskussion, das hatten wir doch schonmal gefühlte 1000 mal

ich dachte wir hätten schon geklärt das dies in denn meisten fällen sinnfrei ist, Ok für schweißgeräte und Stickstoff Overlocker vielleicht wichtig aber sonst


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. November 2013)

Hm, warum wird dieser Thread so gekonnt von den CM Mitarbeitern ignoriert?! Warum gibts keine Antwort??
Wollt ihr keine Netzteile für Deutscheland anbieten und uns den 'Schrott der Amis' vorsetzen?!

Das 'Weltauto' ist schon gewaltig in die Hose gegangen, warum sollte es bei Netzteilen anders sein??


----------



## Cross-Flow (8. Februar 2014)

Eventuell weil dein geblubber niemanden bei cm interessiert lieber steffan.

Ausserdem muss ich dir mal sagen das dein Dauerhaftes bashing und provikantes tun mit deinem Multi rail Faschismus nervig und ******** ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2014)

> Eventuell weil dein geblubber niemanden bei cm interessiert lieber steffan.


 Traurig aber wahr das bis Heute sich niemand gemeldet von denen, ich sehe darin aber eher eine berechtigte Anfrage. Wen etwas stört der kann es ja geschickt überlesen.



> Ausserdem muss ich dir mal sagen das dein Dauerhaftes bashing und provikantes tun mit deinem Multi rail Faschismus nervig und ******** ist.


 Es geht doch um die Sicherheit und man muss sich von Konzernen nicht diktieren lassen was einem vorgesetzt wird. Ist aber wie immer, es interessiert niemanden bis es einen selbst trifft.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (28. April 2014)

Sie ignorieren es bewusst. Kein Statement dazu ist schon irgendwie traurig , die wollen uns hier die Produkte der Amis andrehen . Ich werd den thread pushen bis ich ein klares Statement kriege . Normalerweise ist Cooler Master ( zumindest bei deren Gehäusen) extrem nett und kulant, warum sie dass hier nicht beachten : fraglich


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. April 2014)

Selbst ein: 'boh, nee, davon hab ich keinen Plan, leite es aber mal an einen Verantwortlichen weiter' wäre schön...


----------



## tsd560ti (30. April 2014)

Ich denke, das hat wenig Sinn. 
Sollen die etwa sagen, wir verarschen unsere Kunden, oder was erwartet ihr? 
Wahrscheinlich haben irgendwelche "Studien" ergeben, dass die Leute sich die Anschlüsse und die massive, gebündelte Kraft () wünschen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. April 2014)

Im Jonnyguruforum hat der CM Vertreter mal geschrieben, dass er Multi Rail bevorzugen würde, dank eines Herren Doug D., der eine SIngle Rail FUD Kampagne gestartet hat, verkaufen sich Multi Rail Netzteile in US of A nicht gut. Und da der Schaden schon da ist, die Kosten für eine Marketing Kampagne, die das gerade biegen würde, zu hoch wäre, verkauft man lieber Schweißgeräte...


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (30. April 2014)

Ich behaupte mal dass die Mitarbeiter hier dass mitlesen aber nicht dazu antworten dürfen. Ich glaub dass die das nichtmal begründen dürfen. Denn Cooler Master schreibt iDR sehr schnell zurück...die USA braucht eh kein Mensch,wenn ihr mal wüsstet was fürn Scheiß die in der Politik bauen..

Zurück zum Thema: Einfach da Single Rail und hier Multi Rail verkaufen,ganz easy


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. April 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema: Einfach da Single Rail und hier Multi Rail verkaufen,ganz easy


Richtig, zumal viele Coolermaster Produkte auf 'Multirail vorbereitet' sind. 
Das V-400S zum Bleistift. Da sehe ich so von weitem, dass 2 Rail locker gehen. Wenn ich mir so das Bild hier anschaue, dann wären sogar 4 Rails möglich. Man müsste 'nur' die Lötpunkte 'nen bisserl anpassen. Und gegebenenfalls 'nen Draht zum Sicherungschip ziehen. 

Der verwendete PS223 kann ja auf jeden Fall schon mal 2 Rails und OTP...

Ganz ab davon sollte man für den Deutschen Markt, bei einem halbwegs brauchbaren Produkt, wie dem V-S Dingsda auch nicht unbedingt 'nan Yeti verwenden...


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (30. April 2014)

4 Rails ,leiser Lüfter und ne Plattform von FSP..was will man mehr^^ Wenn Cooler Master sowas bauen würde könnten die nach ner Zeit mit BQ mithalten,aber nein die Amis haben den Vorzug mit ihren Single Schrott den keiner braucht


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. April 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> 4 Rails ,leiser Lüfter und ne Plattform von FSP..was will man mehr^^


Die Plattform vom kleinen V-S ist schon OK, nur der Lüfter müsste geändert werden und das Teil müsste mehr als eine +12V Rail haben, dann wärs recht gut...


SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Wenn Cooler Master sowas bauen würde könnten die nach ner Zeit mit BQ mithalten,aber nein die Amis haben den Vorzug mit ihren Single Schrott den keiner braucht


Wenn einige Hersteller das machen würden, würde das wohl durchaus klappen. 

Der Punkt ist halt:
Man braucht die Foren, um initial Aggro aufzubauen. Das hat Cougar am Anfang auch gut hinbekommen. Nur sind sie dann eingepennt und haben einfach mal alles komplett verschlafen, so dass deren Produkte momentan nicht zu empfehlen sind, da einfach schlechtes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis...


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (30. April 2014)

Ich glaube wir machen uns da momentan zu viele Hoffnungen,der Trend geht in Richtung Single Müll..siehe Powerzone,das neue Bitfenix etc.. Das Seasonic wird auch als Single Rail vermaktet ist aber Dual Rail..wollen die uns verarschen 

Das P10 ist gut aber auch recht teuer. Daher könnte man eine Plattform von FSP nehmen,einen Lüfter montieren der bisschen schneller als der P10 dreht und nicht so hochwertig ist,4 Rails reinbauen,DctoDc und die wichtigsten Schutzschaltungen reinpölen ,ein nicht so hochwertiges Gehäuse benutzen mit nicht soo sehr hochwertigen Kabeln und das ganze für einen Kampfpreis von 80€(ohne CM) und für 90€(mit CM) anbieten. Die Modelle bei 500 Watt fangen bei 80€ an,die 750-850 gehen bei 110 los.. Wirklich ALLE wären zufrieden..Aber nein,das Gegenteil wird gezeugt,scheiß Lüfter,Single Rail,hauptsache coole Kabel benutzen und und und..
Wir sollten Netzteil Hersteller wären und der Designer wärst du zusammen mit dem Chiller..Ganz einfache Kiste ^^


----------



## Goyoma (30. April 2014)

Sehr interessanter Thread.
Habe mir alles mal durchgelesen 

Wahnsinn was man bei euch hier alles lernt, echt super Jungs!

Die Amerikaner haben keine Multis im Sortiment? Warum das denn? Komplett sinnlos oder?!


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (30. April 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Die Amerikaner haben keine Multis im Sortiment? Warum das denn? Komplett sinnlos oder?!


 

Frag mal die Amis.. Die wollen sich nicht mit der Rail Verteilung sondern mit Burgern auseinandersetzen... Spaß beiseite,eigentlich stimmen ja beide Punkte aber naja^^

BTP: Die kommen nicht mit der Railverteilung klar,das kommt den NT Herstellern zu gute da Single Rail sowieso günstiger ist und weniger Aufwand heißt.
Auf den Zug ist auch Be Quiet aufgesprungen,ob sie das fortführen werden..ich hoffe nicht.
be quiet! Power Zone 650W ATX 2.4 (BN210) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


90% der CM Mitarbeiter würde ein Multi Rail bauen(eigene Einschätzungen) aber da sitzt ein Boss ganz oben an der Mitte der geizig ist und sowas verbietet


----------



## Goyoma (30. April 2014)

Wow okay :o

Alter Falter dann söllte sich der Boss vielleicht mal überlegen, sein Sortiment zu erweitern. 

Pleite gehen werden sie dadurch ja beim besten Willen nicht


----------



## MnC45 (30. April 2014)

Ich würde eher sagen, CM verkauft Single Rail Netzteile, da diese auch von den Kunden gekauft werden. Vielleicht gab es auch zuwenig Nachfrage zu den Multi Rail Netzteilen? Aber hier sind wir dann schon wieder in den Tiefen der Spekulation angelangt.  Die Mehrheit macht sich wohl nicht Gedanken beim Netzteilkauf ob das jetzt Single oder Multi Rail ist. Diese achten vielleicht darauf, dass es eventuell nicht ein Noname-Marke ist im besten Fall und das war es. 

Natürlich ist das nicht falsch zu verstehen, dass ich keine Multi Rail Netzteile mag - ganz im Gegenteil.

Edit:


Goyoma schrieb:


> Wow okay :o
> 
> Alter Falter dann söllte sich der Boss vielleicht mal überlegen, sein Sortiment zu erweitern.
> 
> Pleite gehen werden sie dadurch ja beim besten Willen nicht



Soviel zu Spekulationen  oder gibt es etwa eine Quelle dafür?


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (30. April 2014)

Doch,denn wer Single Rail in Amerika verkaufen will wird den kürzeren ziehen.. Möglichkeit: Hier Multi und da Single Rail,aber nööö die haben was besseres zu tun anscheinend

Ja aber wenn CM ein Multi Rail rausbringen WÜRDE dann würden die die hier viel besser verkaufen weil wir hier wirklich NIE Single Rail empfehlen,nichtmal bei ner Ausnahme,warum? Weils Käse ist.
Aber wenn der Hersteller es für richtig hält mit Corsair,Cougar etc auf den Zug zu springen,dann sollen sie es machen


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. April 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir machen uns da momentan zu viele Hoffnungen,der Trend geht in Richtung Single Müll..siehe Powerzone,das neue Bitfenix etc.. Das Seasonic wird auch als Single Rail vermaktet ist aber Dual Rail..wollen die uns verarschen


Also das, was Seasonic macht, finde ich ehrlich gesagt OK, unter diesen Umständen.
Auch, wenn du dir mal das Marketing auf der (US-)Seite anschaust. Dort schreibt Seasonic nämlich niemals was von 'Single Rail' oder irgendwas, dass darauf schließen könnte. Wenn du dir das genau durchliest und durchaus etwas Plan von Netzteilen hast, wirst du feststellen, dass dort von 'leistung auf +12V' bzw +12V Gesamtleistung (Combined Power) gesprochen wird.



Goyoma schrieb:


> Die Amerikaner haben keine Multis im Sortiment? Warum das denn? Komplett sinnlos oder?!


Weil voll fette Ampere viel krasser/toller sind.
Das ganze hast du einer Marke namens PC-Power & Cooling zu verdanken, die im Amimarkt früher ungefähr so angesehen war wie hier be quiet. Die haben es bei einigen Netzteilen einfach nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, die Kabel vernünftig auf die +12V Rails zu verteilen. Und da man dazu nicht in der Lage gewesen ist, hat mans einfach gelassen und diesen Blödsinn dann als unglaublich tolles Feature verkauft, den man unbedingt haben müsste...

Weil 100A ist viel toller und besser als 6x 20A...


----------



## Goyoma (30. April 2014)

MnC45 schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Soviel zu Spekulationen  oder gibt es etwa eine Quelle dafür?



Eie meinst du das jetzt?!


----------



## Goyoma (30. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Weil voll fette Ampere viel krasser/toller sind.
> Das ganze hast du einer Marke namens PC-Power & Cooling zu verdanken, die im Amimarkt früher ungefähr so angesehen war wie hier be quiet. Die haben es bei einigen Netzteilen einfach nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, die Kabel vernünftig auf die +12V Rails zu verteilen. Und da man dazu nicht in der Lage gewesen ist, hat mans einfach gelassen und diesen Blödsinn dann als unglaublich tolles Feature verkauft, den man unbedingt haben müsste...
> 
> Weil 100A ist viel toller und besser als 6x 20A...



Okay alles klar.

Ja sicher, ist ja logisch.. xD


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (30. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Also das, was Seasonic macht, finde ich ehrlich gesagt OK, unter diesen Umständen.
> Auch, wenn du dir mal das Marketing auf der (US-)Seite anschaust. Dort schreibt Seasonic nämlich niemals was von 'Single Rail' oder irgendwas, dass darauf schließen könnte. Wenn du dir das genau durchliest und durchaus etwas Plan von Netzteilen hast, wirst du feststellen, dass dort von 'leistung auf +12V' bzw +12V Gesamtleistung (Combined Power) gesprochen wird.


 

Stefan das ist mir klar ,du hast mich vielleicht falsch verstehen ,nur finde ich es eben traurig dass man nichtmal eine Dokumentationen von den Rails bekommt weil man "Schiss" hat dass das Gerät floppt,weils eben Single Rail ist. Kann Seasonic sehr wohl verstehen aber die die Lage in Amerika nicht,da baut ein Hersteller ein Dual Rail Netzteil(u.a für die Sicherheit des Kunden) und "darf" es nicht mal angeben.
Be Quiet hat verstanden was wir hier für Netzteile wollen,was mit dem Powerzone los war..


----------



## Goyoma (30. April 2014)

Das stimmt. Bequiet weis was Sache ist, und sie wissen ihre Kundschaft zu schätzen. Finde ich sehr gut


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (30. April 2014)

CM könnte das auch weil die ebenfalls einen sehr guten Support haben .. Aber die haben bei Thema Netzteil irgendwie Schweigepflicht ^^


----------



## Goyoma (30. April 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> CM könnte das auch weil die ebenfalls einen sehr guten Support haben .. Aber die haben bei Thema Netzteil irgendwie Schweigepflicht ^^



Stimmt^^
Naja so toll finde ich nicht.


----------

